# What to eat?



## Tn. Tom (Jun 7, 2004)

I have ibs/d this may sound dumb but I am over weight I eat to much and the wrong things. I will not go on anouther diet they don't work. I want to change the way I eat. I have to carry my lunch and am at a loss as what to pack. I want to cut back on bread and can't handel raw veggies. Also what is good for breakfast that will not set my ibs off. Help me if you can.


----------



## adp (Nov 5, 2004)

when I want to eliminate symptoms, I eat cooked green beans and tuna. I don't have D, though, I have C.


----------



## clpin (Jan 23, 2005)

For breakfast I eat gentle foods such as cream or wheat or cream of rice. Or eggs and white toast. Or toast with whatever topping you prefer. You can try wheat toast or oatmeal if you can handle the fiber-I can't. I avoid sugary cold cereals or ones too high in fiber. Cornflakes with soymilk and a banana are a good choice for me. I avoid fattening foods like bacon, etc. I also make a banana shake with just a banana and rice milk and icecubes with some choclate protein powder. I don't worry about cutting back on bread because it is one of the few foods that I never had a reaction to


----------



## Tonya Kay (Aug 2, 2004)

I usually try to eat oatmeal for breakfast because it doesn't seem to bother me but I have IBS/d. I am like Tom, I am heavier then I have ever been but I eat too much of the wrong thing and don't have the energy to exercise. I try to cut back on carbs but that is one of the things that doesn't bother me very much. Have you ever tried to drink aloe vera juice, you can buy it at Walmart or Sam's in a gallon. I usually drink 16 oz a day, of 1/4 aloe and the rest apple juice, it seems to help keep me regular. Hope this helps.


----------



## Lagomorph (Mar 4, 2005)

Does aloe vera help for IBS-D?


----------



## 16156 (Apr 1, 2005)

I can strongly recommend the "macrobiotic" diet. It demands a lot, but I save a lot of time and pain with it.


----------



## 22656 (Apr 20, 2005)

Hi, i wonder if anyone can help me. My boyfriend has recently been diagnosed with IBS and has trouble finding which foods he should eat. We hav discovered anything spicy sets him off for example curry. Could anyone give me some advice on what he should eat and what sort of food he should avoid.THanks!


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Each person is somewhat individual, but you might check www....com. Heather has a book "Eating for IBS" that can be a good start for a lot of people.K.


----------

